
How Do You Scale a Tag Cloud? - python_kiss
http://blog.outer-court.com/archive/2007-04-09-n73.html
======
dfranke
Like this:

#tagcloud { height: 0%; width: 0%; }

That's about the proper scale.

------
staunch
I think the simple approach of raising the threshold works pretty well. Spend
time improving the metric used by the threshold -- make that part smart. Think
about how the reddit home page works, where there's a similar problem: too
many good links.

------
dpapathanasiou
Here's a technique using power law distributions:
<http://thraxil.com/users/anders/posts/2005/12/13/scaling-tag-clouds>

